# Anxiety when recovering



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

So I think for the last 6months I have been slowly recovering from the dp part at least.

Is it normal to feel anxiety when your dp is lowering going away?

Recently I haven't had that whole body numbness and floaty feeling all the time, my body hurts and now I feel anxiety like palpitations etc etc.

Could this be a good sign that my dp is going away if I can feel my anxiety.


----------

